
'Our minds can be hijacked': the tech insiders who fear a smartphone dystopia - tomduncalf
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/oct/05/smartphone-addiction-silicon-valley-dystopia
======
macawfish
I once had a lucid dream that I was surrounded by Facebook's blue header bar.
Suddenly something red appeared, bright and commanding. Slowly, my whole world
was engulfed by a bright red notification number as I moved closer and closer
to it..

Now I have the same thing with HN ;)

